# Was tun bei Forderung von Telecom



## Anonymous (8 August 2005)

Hatte mir auf r......de am 16.06.2005 einen Dialer eingefangen.
Habe vorerst den Betrag 30,-Euro nicht bezahlt und Widerspruch eingelegt.
Jetzt erhielt ich von der Telecom Bescheid,die Forderung wäre legal und
ich soll den Betrag zahlen.
Der Diale hatte sich unbemerkt bei mir ohne Vorinformation eingeschlichen.
Als Nachweis habe ich noch den Dialer auf meinen Computer.
Die Regulierungsbehörde meint,daß ich nicht beweisen kann,das ich nicht bemerkt habe,wie sich der Dialer installiert hat.
Ich bin mir aber sicher,daß ich keine eingeblendeten Fenster,die man ja erst anklicken muß,gesehen habe.
Wenn ich die Rechnung nicht bezahle,würde mir die Telecom den Inkassodienst schicken und das würde nochmals 30,-Euro kosten.
Hat jemand mit dieser Sache Erfahrung und kann mir sagen,was zu tun ist.
Lt.Regulierungsbehörde soll ich unter Vorbehalt bezahlen,um dies zu verhindern.
Bloß dann ist das Geld weg auf Nimmerwiedersehen.


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> In solchen Fällen gerne genommen:  Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten des Forums. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken und einen Blick reinwerfen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

*Telekom versucht illegale Forderungen einzutreiben*

Hallo Bebbo,

Du solltest auf keinen Fall bezahlen, sondern Widerspruch einlegen. Gleichzeitig würde ich die Bundesnetzagentur (früher RegTp) benachrichtigen (Tel. 0291/9955275) und ihr Screenshots als Beweismittel schicken. Diese leitet den Fall weiter an ihre Rechtsabteilung und informiert Dich nach Prüfung (kann leider lange dauern). Wenn der Dialer unrechtmäßig arbeitet, entzieht die Bundesnetzagentur die Registrierung. Vom Rechnungsbetrag solltest Du den strittigen Betrag abziehen und dieses auf dem Überweisungsträger unter Verwendungszweck eintragen.

Aufgepaßt: die Telekom versucht, auch bei nicht registrierten Dialer illegale Forderungen für deren Entgelte einzutreiben. Sie bedient sich dabei eines Rechtsanwaltsbüros in Heidelberg (Seiler & Co.), das Mahnbescheide verschickt, um einzuschüchtern. Diesen Mahnbescheiden sollte man widersprechen und auch in diesem Fall sofort die Bundesnetzagentur informieren. Diese verhängt dann gegen die Telekom Zwangsgelder. Zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommt es gar nicht erst, denn in Deutschland ist es (noch) nicht möglich, illegale Forderungen gerichtlich einzutreiben.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2005)

Hallo Rita, kannst Du Deine Behauptungen insbesondere in dem zweiten Absatz des Posting auch belegen oder ist das nur Dein persönlicher Eindruck - mEn sehr einseitig und mit problemhaftigem Tenor.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2005)

Vorab [edit]: vermeide Doppelpostings!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=117579#117579
kannst Du mir eine Kopie einer solchen Forderung anonymisiert zukommen lassen oder hier posten?
Bei DIESEM Dialer würde ich Dir ungesehen glauen, dass da nichts war... 

*****
aus 2004:
"Telekom rechnet verbotene 0900er-Dialer ab"
Spiegelartikel für 50 cents (mit Inhaltsvorschau und Preisangabe  )
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,297628,00.html

da der Artikel kostenpflichtig ist, möchte ich ihn nicht zitieren, obwohl er kostenfrei verfügabr ist...
(google ["Telekom rechnet weiter verbotene 0900-Dialer ab" watch])

Ob das noch gültig ist, was da steht, wage ich zu bezweifeln...

Eine Aussage möchte ich doch zitieren von damals (war im April 2004), weil ich sie mir ins Archiv gelegt habe...


> Der Geschäftsführer der Global Netcom, der Münchener Rechtsanwalt B*S*, fürchtet folglich keine Ansprüche von Kunden oder Telekom: "Ich sehe dafür keine gesetzliche Grundlage."


Na, na, na... Ob das so ganz stimmt???


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2005)

bebbo schrieb:
			
		

> Der Diale hatte sich unbemerkt bei mir ohne Vorinformation eingeschlichen.


Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich glaube eher, dass es Informationen GAB, die Du nicht bemerkt hast. Es könnte also deine Interpretation der Wirklichkeit sein, dass da nichts war.
Ungeachtet dessen, dass es am 16. Juni durchaus Dialer gab, bei denen das so eine Sache ist mit dem "Erkennen" von dem, was passiert ist...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10365
s.a. http://www.dr-bahr.com/news/news_det_20040222083618.html


> Inzwischen liegen uns Informationen vor, die bestätigen, dass nicht nur Dialer-Seiten abgemahnt wurden, die sich hauptsächlich an Minderjährige richten, sondern auch solche, die keine spezielle Zielgruppe haben. Insofern wird hier anscheinend ganz allgemein eine Verletzung der Preisangabenpflicht gerügt.



siehe zu "Dialerfenstern" auch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10864

und natürlich
 die erste Hilfe von "Der Jurist"

P.S.: Ich möchte nicht den Eindruck erwecken, Dir kategorisch nicht zu glauben. Aber eine solche Behauptung ohne Belege ist problematisch. Allerdings ist es natürlich schwer, etwas zu belegen, das ja eben nicht da war... "The absence of the proof is not the proof of the absence"... würde Einstein wohl sagen...


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

*Ungerechtferitigte Inkassierung seitens der Telekom*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rita, kannst Du Deine Behauptungen insbesondere in dem zweiten Absatz des Posting auch belegen oder ist das nur Dein persönlicher Eindruck - mEn sehr einseitig und mit problemhaftigem Tenor.



Hallo,
wir sind selbst betroffen. Es handelt sich bei uns um den Dialer 0900/90000929, dem die RegTp am 9.3.05 die Registrierung entzogen hat. Über ein halbes Jahr später (als alle Verbindungsdaten gelöscht waren, gesetzliche Höchstspeicherdauer 6 Monate!) kam die Mahnung von RA Seiler und Co., obwohl wir der Rechnung im Februar und März 2005 widersprochen und bislang keine Antwort von der Telekom bekommen haben.

Viele Grüße
Rita


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2005)

Worauf bezieht sich diese Höchstspeicherdauer? So viel ich weiß, gibt es so eine Speicherdauer für Daten nur bei den IP-Adressen und die ist 90 Tage und recht umstritten.
Dein Fall ist doch ziemlich klar. Du hattes nicht bezahlt und ordentlich widersprochen. Zwischenzeitlich ist dem Matrix-Dialer die Registrierung entzogen worden, die bestimmt auch bald bestandskräftig sein wird. So lange das Verfahren noch bei der Bundesnetzagentur anhängig ist, hat niemand das Recht, von Dir Geld zu verlangen. Wenn das Inkassuonternehmen der T-Com meint, hier über geltende Normen, an der Realität vorbei, hinweg sehen zu wollen, dann ist das deren Sache und eine Schlappe vor Gericht vorprogrammiert. Der T-Com war es niemals gelungen, den Missbrauch der 09009er Nummer mit einem illegalen Dialer nachzuweisen - die Beweise kamen von Aktivisten aus diesem Forum hier und liegen der Bundesnetzagentur sowie dem BSI vor.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Worauf bezieht sich diese Höchstspeicherdauer?


das  Gegenteil ist der Fall, tut der Provider es nicht , hat er es am Bein
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61179


> Das Landgericht folgte dem nicht. Es sei allein Sache der Telefongesellschaft, die für die Abrechnung erforderlichen Verbindungsdaten zu speichern und notfalls abzurufen. Da der Kunde auf Art und Umfang der Speicherung keinen Einfluss habe, könnten unvollständige Daten auch nicht zu seinen Lasten gehen.


was da möglicherweise in den falschen Hals gekommen ist, bezieht sich auf die sogenannte Vorratsspeicherung
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,373744,00.html
http://www.welt.de/data/2005/09/08/772586.html
dabei geht um wilde Sammelwut der Innenminister 

cp


----------



## Teleton (14 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Worauf bezieht sich diese Höchstspeicherdauer? So viel ich weiß, gibt es so eine Speicherdauer für Daten nur bei den IP-Adressen und die ist 90 Tage und recht umstritten.



Gemeint ist wohl die Speicherungsfrist für die Verbindungsdaten nach § 7TDSV
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tdsv_2000/__7.html

Wenn Einwendungen erhoben wurden dürfen die Daten aber auch bis zur Erledigung der Einwendung gespeichert werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 September 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Einwendungen erhoben wurden dürfen die Daten aber auch bis zur Erledigung der Einwendung gespeichert werden.


Er darf es nicht nur, er hat den schwarzen Peter, wenn er es nicht tut, siehe Urteil.

cp


----------

